# Flyer gestaltung (House Music in Pub/Bistro) brauche mithilfe von euch...



## Purplered (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wir wollen einen Flyer erstellen für eine House Music veranstaltung in einem Pub/Bistro

leider machen wir sowas zum ersten mal und tun uns mit der gestaltung eindes Flyers etwas schwer.

Anbei mal ein Bsp was wir bereits gemacht haben...

verbesserungen oder gar komplett neue denkanstösse bzw. bsp von euch würden uns sehr freuen.

grüße
Purplered


----------



## schleckerbeck (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich find die Schrift kann man etwas schlecht lesen. Und die Schriftart links ist auch nicht gerade der Hit. Ich würd den Titel der Veranstaltung mehr hervorheben.
Den Hintergrund find ich unscharf und irgendwie verwaschen.

Was ist eigentlich das Thema der ganzen Sache? Vielleicht könntest du was machen, dass mit dem Thema in Verbindung steht.

sers


----------



## Purplered (28. Oktober 2004)

jo mit den schriftarten sind wir nicht einig geworden da wir absolut keine gute idee dafür haben...

naja Thema ist eben die musikrichtung "House" &  2 DJ's legen Live auf .

wie gesagt wir haben noch nie Flyer erstellt und wollen das die veranstaltung auch durch einen guten flyer interesse weckt...

achso da das ganze ja gedruckt wird denke ich das es eh irgendwo an schärfe etc verlieren wird.

danke schonmal
Purplered


----------



## Bench_B (28. Oktober 2004)

Dann würde ich aber als Grundlage schonmal was ganz anderes wählen, gefällt mir nicht so gut und ob sowas Interesse weckt?! - Ich weiß nicht? Oder ist das eine Vorgabe die eingehlaten werden muss ?


----------



## Purplered (28. Oktober 2004)

nein es gibt absolut keine vorgaben!

ok was anderes wo wir aber wieder dor wären wie zu beginn das uns durch dieses erstmalige erstellen und ungewissheit einfach die ideen fehlen... auch habe ich noch keine house flyer im netz gefunden.

es soll einfach interesse wecken und nett aussehen ;-)

ggf kommt noch nen sponsor drauf... aber das kann ja auf die rückseite die grafisch nicht gestaltet wird.

thx
Purplered


----------



## aTa (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich finde die Bilder ham mit dem Thema nix zu tun,
ich würde evtl 2 Turntables drauf machen und evtl ne Gruppe von Leuten die am Tanzen ist....
Auf jeden Fall was, wo man wenn man drauf schaut gleich sieht worum es geht...


----------



## schleckerbeck (29. Oktober 2004)

Ja, die Idee find ich auch gut. Könntest auch bei einem Turntable bloß die Umrisse (Kanten) nachzeichnen, und im Scherenschnitt ne Gruppe Leute die am tanzen sind. Das ganze auf einem einfarbigen Hintergrund (z.B. weinrot) und die Turntables und Leute in weiß.

sers


----------



## möp (29. Oktober 2004)

Moin  
Wenn du Anregungen für nen House-Flyer suchst guck mal hier: Flyer 

Das is das Archiv der Stammheimflyer - einer der angesagtesten Techno ud Housedisco seiner Zeit.

mfg
möp
Hier der aktuelle Flyer: Link


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Oktober 2004)

Also den Flyer wie er da oben ist, kannst du getrost in den Wind schießen.

- Die Schriftart für das Datum ist langweilig und schlecht positioniert
- Die Anfahrt ist ebenfalls langweilig und grottenschlecht aufgeteilt
- Zu viele verschiedene Farben
- Hintergrund zu aufwändig, nirgendwo ein Eyecatcher
- Schriftart schlecht lesbar (Schrift sollte ansprechend, ausgefallen, aber doch lesbar sein)


----------



## Purplered (11. November 2004)

Hi,

hier bin ich wieder.... wir haben zwar schon das erstemal hinter uns auch OHNE Flyer aber wollen es nicht aufgeben...

wie findet ihr folgenden Flyer der im Anhang steckt
falls er euch nicht zusagt sagt bitte warum und wie wir konkret was verändern können.

dickes danke
Purplered

P.S.: hoffe diesmal das der besser ist.


----------



## Purplered (11. November 2004)

oder dieser!

und ne gut rückseite dazu (aber welche? ideen?)


----------



## brexi (11. November 2004)

Also mir persönlich gefällt der obere sehr gut nur die Schriftfarbe bei der Schrift in der Mitte passt meiner Meinung nach nicht aber vielleicht leigt es auch an der Schrift.


----------



## möp (11. November 2004)

Sorry aber der Obere ist ne Katastrophe. Da passt nix zusammen; wirkt lediglich bunt und langweilig. 

Der untere ist ganz schön, da sieht man das ne Idee dahinter steht. Aber für "House" würde ich noch ne andere Schriftart wählen

mfg
möp


----------



## Purplered (11. November 2004)

also gut da hätten wir 1x den oberen und 1x den unteren.

@möp
welche schriftart könntest du für die vorder als auch rückseite vorschlagen

ideen für eine rückseite? ich denke es wird schwer unser logo dort unterzubringen (wegen der farben)

grüße
Purplered


----------

